
Source code for CS:GO and TF2 dated 2017/2018 leaked - ABraidotti
https://twitter.com/SteamDB/status/1252961862058205184
======
Corrado
I was in a TF2 game last night and several people were talking about catbots
and I had no idea what they were talking about. In the PCGamesN article[0] it
mentions "cathook"; maybe they are related. Either way, I guess I can't play
TF2 anymore. At least until Valve figures out what to do about this.

[0] [https://www.pcgamesn.com/team-fortress-2/source-code-leak-
cs...](https://www.pcgamesn.com/team-fortress-2/source-code-leak-csgo)

------
s9w
This is such a popcorn-heavy story. I can recommend Reddit (for example [0])
for juicy details. Code was leaked by a Valve employee. Also there are
enormous chatlogs with that guy who spills the beans on all kinds of stuff.

[0]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/g61v4x/steam_databas...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/g61v4x/steam_database_on_twitter_source_code_for_both/)

